# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییرات مثبتی که یک پشت کنکوری را به قبولی می رساند

## tajrobi_93

سلام بچه هایی که پشت کنکور بودین و به نتیجه دلخواهتون رسیدین بیاین بگین چه تغییراتی ایجاد کردین که شما رو به قبولی رسوند. هرچیز کوچیک و بزرگی که به ذهنتون میرسه و فکر میکنید مفید بوده بگین

----------


## Ali jk

اولين و مهمترين چيز حاشيه ست.. بايد بذاريش كنار.. ٩٩٪؜ هم نه.. ١٠٠٪؜ بايد بذاريش كنار
بعد گوشي و فيلم و لپ تاپ و اين چيزاست.. تا جمعه ظهر كنكورت تعطيل
خواب و هم چون در طول پاييز ساعات مطالعه نسبتا كمه تمرين ميكني ك به ٦ ساعت برسوني و نهايت ٤٥ ديقه ظهرا خواب قيلوله داري

انجام اين كارا سخته قبول.. انگيزه ايجاد كنين.. قبل شروع درس يكبار برا هميشه برا خودتون مشخص كنين ك كنكور هدف و اينده منه.. از خودتون بپرسين چرا دارم اين سختي و تحمل ميكنم.. چون هدفم بزرگتره.. هيچ چيزي رايگان و راحت نيست
بايد سختي و تلاش كرد
بايد زحمت كشيد
اون هم دو برابر.. چون يكسري افراد با خريد صندلي و سهميه هيئت علمي و جانبازي قبل تو اونجا قبول شدن و تو بايد دو برابر بيشتر تلاش كني
دانشگاه و رشته هدفت و رو كاغذ بنويس و بزن رو در و ديوار اتاقي ك درس ميخوني
گريه كن.. عصبي شو.. ناراحت شو.. بعد خودت و جمع و جور كن و شروع كن
مثبت فك نكن زياد چون باعث ميشه دست از تلاش برداري.. منفي فك كن يكم.. بخودت بگو امسال هم قبول نشم يكسال از عمرم و تلف كردم.. بايد قبول شم
خودت و برا سال بعد اماده كن.. 
خودت و دكتر تصور كن
هروقت ب اين طرز فكر و قدرت تفكر رسيدي.. بسم الله.. شروع كن درس خوندن
هروقت انگيزت كم شد.. سختي هايي ك كشيدي و تلاشايي ك كردي و هدفت و يادت ينداز و دوباره شروع كن

بعدش هم ي برنامه درسي و كتاباس ك اينو تو تاپيكاي مختلف گفتن بچه ها

يادت نره.. مهمترين چيز برا موفقيت تلاش و تلاش و تلاش ـه..

----------


## Bahar1377

قطع ارتباط با تمام کسایی که بهت انرژی منفی میدن و مسخرت میکنند.
حتی اگه دوست صمیمیت دیدی داره مسخرت میکنه و به جای اینکه تشویقت کنه و پشتت مثل کوه وایسه دست به تخریبت زده باید باهاش کات کنی.

----------


## Tahora97

سعی کن تو برنامه ریزیت یه ویرایش درست و حسابی داشته باشی و اشتباهات سال اول کنکور رو حتما یادداشت کن که دیگه تکرار نکنی حتما حتما ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست ها رو برای خودت یادداشت کن
خودت رو بخاطر سال اول کنکور و این حرفا دیگه سرزنش نکن،مهم از اینجا به بعدشه پس به خودت باور داشته باشی
خستگی و ناامیدی  یا افکار عجیب و غریب میاد سراغت که باید خیلی روحیه قوی و جنگنده ای داشته باشی
روی نقاط ضعفت و اشکالات درسی خیلی جدی کار کن از همون اول سراغ درسایی که ضعیف هستی برو نه درسایی که قوی هستید
انتظارات اطرافیان ازت بیشتر میشه و امکانش هست که بهتون تیکه بندازن ، باید پوست کلفت باشی که این حرفا روتون تاثیر نگذاره
تلاشت رو چند برابر کن و مدام به خودت روحیه و انرژی مثبت بده  یادت نره که بخاطر چی پشت کنکوری هستی
با کسایی که بهت انرژی منفی میدن و تیکه میندازن تا اونجا که امکان پذیره قطع رابطه کن و از همه مهم تر از فضای مجازی دوری کنید مثلا روزی یه ساعت اونم آخر شب ها سراغش برید

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اولين و مهمترين چيز حاشيه ست.. بايد بذاريش كنار.. ٩٩٪؜ هم نه.. ١٠٠٪؜ بايد بذاريش كنار
> بعد گوشي و فيلم و لپ تاپ و اين چيزاست.. تا جمعه ظهر كنكورت تعطيل
> خواب و هم چون در طول پاييز ساعات مطالعه نسبتا كمه تمرين ميكني ك به ٦ ساعت برسوني و نهايت ٤٥ ديقه ظهرا خواب قيلوله داري
> 
> انجام اين كارا سخته قبول.. انگيزه ايجاد كنين.. قبل شروع درس يكبار برا هميشه برا خودتون مشخص كنين ك كنكور هدف و اينده منه.. از خودتون بپرسين چرا دارم اين سختي و تحمل ميكنم.. چون هدفم بزرگتره.. هيچ چيزي رايگان و راحت نيست
> بايد سختي و تلاش كرد
> بايد زحمت كشيد
> اون هم دو برابر.. چون يكسري افراد با خريد صندلي و سهميه هيئت علمي و جانبازي قبل تو اونجا قبول شدن و تو بايد دو برابر بيشتر تلاش كني
> دانشگاه و رشته هدفت و رو كاغذ بنويس و بزن رو در و ديوار اتاقي ك درس ميخوني
> ...


تشکر زحمت کشیدین

----------


## tajrobi_93

> قطع ارتباط با تمام کسایی که بهت انرژی منفی میدن و مسخرت میکنند.
> حتی اگه دوست صمیمیت دیدی داره مسخرت میکنه و به جای اینکه تشویقت کنه و پشتت مثل کوه وایسه دست به تخریبت زده باید باهاش کات کنی.


یه سوال نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> یه سوال نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟


قدیم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سعی کن تو برنامه ریزیت یه ویرایش درست و حسابی داشته باشی و اشتباهات سال اول کنکور رو حتما یادداشت کن که دیگه تکرار نکنی حتما حتما ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست ها رو برای خودت یادداشت کن
> خودت رو بخاطر سال اول کنکور و این حرفا دیگه سرزنش نکن،مهم از اینجا به بعدشه پس به خودت باور داشته باشی
> خستگی و ناامیدی  یا افکار عجیب و غریب میاد سراغت که باید خیلی روحیه قوی و جنگنده ای داشته باشی
> روی نقاط ضعفت و اشکالات درسی خیلی جدی کار کن از همون اول سراغ درسایی که ضعیف هستی برو نه درسایی که قوی هستید
> انتظارات اطرافیان ازت بیشتر میشه و امکانش هست که بهتون تیکه بندازن ، باید پوست کلفت باشی که این حرفا روتون تاثیر نگذاره
> تلاشت رو چند برابر کن و مدام به خودت روحیه و انرژی مثبت بده  یادت نره که بخاطر چی پشت کنکوری هستی
> با کسایی که بهت انرژی منفی میدن و تیکه میندازن تا اونجا که امکان پذیره قطع رابطه کن و از همه مهم تر از فضای مجازی دوری کنید مثلا روزی یه ساعت اونم آخر شب ها سراغش برید


نقاط ضعف من با برنامه آزمون هماهنگ نیست متاسفانه اگه بخوام بمونم نمیدونم کدومو باید بذارم تو اولویت

----------


## tajrobi_93

> قدیم


قدیم که تمدید نمیشه ولی اگه احتمال یک درصد تمدید شد و خواستی بمونی چی کار میکنی؟جدید یا قدیم؟

----------


## Maneli

یه حسی بهم میگه دانشگاه آزاد برم دوباره ۱۴۰۰کنکور بدم دارو یا دندون  قبول میشم :Yahoo (8): 
شایدم وسوسه شیطانه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
دوستان نظام قدیم شما چی کار میکنید؟؟؟تغییر نظام سخت نیست؟؟؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> قدیم که تمدید نمیشه ولی اگه احتمال یک درصد تمدید شد و خواستی بمونی چی کار میکنی؟جدید یا قدیم؟


تصمیم ندارم دوباره کنکور بدم. پرستاری یکی از دانشگاه های تهران میرم. بعد لیسانس دوباره کنکور میدم

----------


## Bahar1377

> قدیم که تمدید نمیشه ولی اگه احتمال یک درصد تمدید شد و خواستی بمونی چی کار میکنی؟جدید یا قدیم؟


بر فرض اگه میخواستم سال بعد کنکور بدم ، و قدیم تمدید میشد. همون قدیم میدادم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> یه حسی بهم میگه دانشگاه آزاد برم دوباره ۱۴۰۰کنکور بدم دارو یا دندون  قبول میشم
> شایدم وسوسه شیطانه
> دوستان نظام قدیم شما چی کار میکنید؟؟؟تغییر نظام سخت نیست؟؟؟


من که معلوم نیست بمونم تکلیف نظام قدیمم معلوم نیست ولی از تغییر نظام نمیترسم سختیای خودشو داره ولی خوبیش اینه مطالب یه دست و روون شدن

----------


## tajrobi_93

> تصمیم ندارم دوباره کنکور بدم. پرستاری یکی از دانشگاه های تهران میرم. بعد لیسانس دوباره کنکور میدم


موفق باشی عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Bahar1377

مصاحبه ی ۲۴۷ منطقه۱ آقای بهنود و حتما بخونید.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام _بچه هایی که پشت کنکور بودین_ و به نتیجه دلخواهتون رسیدین بیاین بگین *چه تغییراتی ایجاد کردین* که شما رو به قبولی رسوند. هرچیز کوچیک و بزرگی که به ذهنتون میرسه و فکر میکنید مفید بوده بگین


*1_عدم پیش بینی نتیجه کنکور براساس تراز آزمون های آزمایشی =* توی یکی دوتا از آخرین آزمونام قبل از کنکور99 حدود هزار تا دوهزارتا افت تراز داشتم اما براساس تجربه ای که از سال قبلش داشتم سعی کردم توی یک هفته ی آخر کنکور خودم رو جمع وجور کنم

*2_توجه بیشتر به مهارت های آزمون =* توی کنکور98  به خاطر بی توجهی به این مورد شکست خوردم....برای کنکور 99 از همون اول ترتیب پاسخگویی دفترچه رو برای خودم طبق توانایی هام چیدم و یه سری تصمیمات برای تمرین بیشتره مهارت های آزمون دادن گرفتم مثلن آخر هرهفته ازخودم آزمون شبیه سازی شده میگرفتم.....اگه برای کنکور99 این مهارت هارو تمرین نکرده بودم با مشکلی که امسال سرجلسه برام پیش اومد خیلی راحت رتبه ام تا 2هزارتا بدتر میشد

*3_ازدست ندادن استمرار مطالعه در دوران های ناامیدی =* سال اول ودوم کنکورم توی بهمن واسفند و اردیبهشت وخرداد بدجوری به پوچی میرسیدم....افکار منفی باعث شد توی سال اول استمرار ونظم مطالعه ام بهم بریزه...ولی برای سال پشت کنکور با وجود این افکار و ناامیدی ها سعی کردم اشتباه رو دوباره تکرار نکنم و استمرار مطالعه رو حفظ کنم

*4_توجه بیش ازحد به دیگران =* سال اول خیلی به ترازهای بالاتر از خودم توجه میکردم....انگار بین خودم واونا یه سد غیرقابل شکست رو میدیدم به خاطر همین روی عملکرد خودم تمرکز نداشتم و توی آزمونای آزمایشی همش بین ترازهای 5800 و 6300 درجا میزدم....اما توی سال پشت کنکوریم روی عملکردخودم تمرکز داشتم و سعی کردم با شناخت بیشتر خودم پیشرفت کنم و تونستم ترازم رو به 7600 هم برسونم

*5_اهمال کاری در تست زدن =* برای کنکور98 تعداد تستام کم بود و همش به خاطر اینکه از غلط زدن تست ها توی خونه ناامید میشدم همش سعی میکردم به جای تست زدن برم سراغ مطالعه.....برای کنکور99 درکنار مطالعه به تعدادتست ها هم توجه بیشتری کردم....تست هایی که غلط میزدم رو رها نمیکردم و روی رفع اشکال خیلی بیشتر حساس شدم

*6_ازبین بردن توهم بی علاقه گی =* فک میکردم از دروسی مثل شیمی و ریاضی متنفرم به خاطرهمین موقع خوندشون به ذهنم تلقین میشد که هیچی از این درسا نمیفهمم...سال اول میانگین درصدام توی هردوتای این درسا به زور به 30 میرسید.....سال پشت کنکور رو با خوندن همین درسایی که ازشون متنفر بودم استارت زدم....این پیش فرض متنفربودن رو کنار گذاشتم و سعی کردم مفاهیم پایه و اولیه رو درست متوجه بشم....کم کم که داشتم توی این دروس پیشرفت میکردم متوجه شدم واقعن به هردوتاش علاقه دارم....بعداز یه مدت حتی ریاضی رو از زیست هم بیشتر دوست داشتم و از شیمی هم خیلی لذت میبردم.....با کنار رفتن همین تلقین ها و افکار تونستم میانگین درصد ریاضیم رو به 80 برسونم....توی کنکور 99 هم درصدای ریاضی شیمی نجاتم دادن 

*7_مشخص کردن کیفیت مطالعه برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار =* درسال اول توجه ام فقط روی این بود که امروز روهم بالای 7 ساعت درس بخونم....این که قراره امروز کدوم مباحث و بخش ها رو بخونم یا تست بزنم از قبل برام مشخص نبود .....اما برای کنکور99 توی بازه ی 2 هفته تا آزمون بعدی برای هرروز مشخص میکردم برای هردرس باید چه کاری انجام بشه ....قراره کدوم مبحث خونده بشه یا مروربشه.....کدوم درس رو باید توی کدوم روز به کجا برسونم 


_و موارد بیشمار دیگر....._

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بچه های پشت کنکوری ای که هنوز شروع نکردید.....دست دست کردن رو کنار بذارید ....بیشتر از این نباید وقت رو ازدست بدین

ایشالا همگی سال دیگه از تصمیمی که برای موندن گرفتید راضی باشین

برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *1_عدم پیش بینی نتیجه کنکور براساس تراز آزمون های آزمایشی =* توی یکی دوتا از آخرین آزمونام قبل از کنکور99 حدود هزار تا دوهزارتا افت تراز داشتم اما براساس تجربه ای که از سال قبلش داشتم سعی کردم توی یک هفته ی آخر کنکور خودم رو جمع وجور کنم
> 
> *2_توجه بیشتر به مهارت های آزمون =* توی کنکور98  به خاطر بی توجهی به این مورد شکست خوردم....برای کنکور 99 از همون اول ترتیب پاسخگویی دفترچه رو برای خودم طبق توانایی هام چیدم و یه سری تصمیمات برای تمرین بیشتره مهارت های آزمون دادن گرفتم مثلن آخر هرهفته ازخودم آزمون شبیه سازی شده میگرفتم.....اگه برای کنکور99 این مهارت هارو تمرین نکرده بودم با مشکلی که امسال سرجلسه برام پیش اومد خیلی راحت رتبه ام تا 2هزارتا بدتر میشد
> 
> *3_ازدست ندادن استمرار مطالعه در دوران های ناامیدی =* سال اول ودوم کنکورم توی بهمن واسفند و اردیبهشت وخرداد بدجوری به پوچی میرسیدم....افکار منفی باعث شد توی سال اول استمرار ونظم مطالعه ام بهم بریزه...ولی برای سال پشت کنکور با وجود این افکار و ناامیدی ها سعی کردم اشتباه رو دوباره تکرار نکنم و استمرار مطالعه رو حفظ کنم
> 
> *4_توجه بیش ازحد به دیگران =* سال اول خیلی به ترازهای بالاتر از خودم توجه میکردم....انگار بین خودم واونا یه سد غیرقابل شکست رو میدیدم به خاطر همین روی عملکرد خودم تمرکز نداشتم و توی آزمونای آزمایشی همش بین ترازهای 5800 و 6300 درجا میزدم....اما توی سال پشت کنکوریم روی عملکردخودم تمرکز داشتم و سعی کردم با شناخت بیشتر خودم پیشرفت کنم و تونستم ترازم رو به 7600 هم برسونم
> 
> *5_اهمال کاری در تست زدن =* برای کنکور98 تعداد تستام کم بود و همش به خاطر اینکه از غلط زدن تست ها توی خونه ناامید میشدم همش سعی میکردم به جای تست زدن برم سراغ مطالعه.....برای کنکور99 درکنار مطالعه به تعدادتست ها هم توجه بیشتری کردم....تست هایی که غلط میزدم رو رها نمیکردم و روی رفع اشکال خیلی بیشتر حساس شدم
> ...


اگه دوتا منبع داشتین برای هر درس همزمان باهم کار میکردین یا وقتی بودجه آزمون تموم میشد دومیو شروع میکردین؟چقدر قبل آزمون بودجه رو تموم میکردین؟
گفتین تا عید درسا رو تموم کردین خب اینکه با برنامه آزمونا هماهنگ نیست درسته؟
آزمونای دیگه جز آزمون اصلیو که کار میکردین زمانش کی بود؟همراه با بودجه بعدی آزمون اصلی بود؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ا*1_* گه دوتا منبع داشتین برای هر درس همزمان باهم کار میکردین یا وقتی بودجه آزمون تموم میشد دومیو شروع میکردین؟ *2_*چقدر قبل آزمون بودجه رو تموم میکردین؟
> *3_*گفتین تا عید درسا رو تموم کردین خب اینکه با برنامه آزمونا هماهنگ نیست درسته؟
> *4_*آزمونای دیگه جز آزمون اصلیو که کار میکردین زمانش کی بود؟همراه با بودجه بعدی آزمون اصلی بود؟


1_معمولن با یک منبع جلومیرفتم....برای بعضی درسا از تست های منابع دیگه هم کمک میگرفتم.....من اغلب ازروی منابعی که داشتم به مدل خودم جزوه نویسی میکردم و بیشتروقت ها جزوه های خودم رو میخوندم 

2_معمولن تا یکشنبه یا دوشنبه ی هفته ی دوم خوندن بودجه بندی رو تموم میکردم.....بقیه روزا رو به غیر از پنجشنبه مطالب رو مرور میکردم....پنجشنبه یعنی روز قبل از آزمون یه آزمون شبیه سازی شده مطابق با بودجه بندی آزمون فردام میزدم (البته بعضی وقت ها اینکار رو چهارشنبه انجام میدادم)

3_ازاونجایی که پشت کنکوری بودم وقت آزادم زیاد بود....هرروز رو 80 درصد طبق بودجه بندی آزمون هام میخوندم و 20 درصد رو طبق برنامه شخصی خودم.....همون 20 درصدهای هرروز باعث شد خوندن درسا رو زود تموم کنم....البته به هیچ عنوان لازم نیست درسا رو قبل از عید تموم کنیم....زودتر تموم کردن دروس میتونه باعث بشه بیشتر افراد به اهمال کاری و کم کاری کردن بیفتن

4_یکی که آزمونای شبیه سازی شده ای بود که روزقبل از آزمون های دوهفته یکبار از خودم میگرفتم .....اواخرسال هم آزمونای ماز رو خریدم و اوناروهم توی دوران جمع بندی کارکردم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> 1_معمولن با یک منبع جلومیرفتم....برای بعضی درسا از تست های منابع دیگه هم کمک میگرفتم.....من اغلب ازروی منابعی که داشتم به مدل خودم جزوه نویسی میکردم و بیشتروقت ها جزوه های خودم رو میخوندم 
> 
> 2_معمولن تا یکشنبه یا دوشنبه ی هفته ی دوم خوندن بودجه بندی رو تموم میکردم.....بقیه روزا رو به غیر از پنجشنبه مطالب رو مرور میکردم....پنجشنبه یعنی روز قبل از آزمون یه آزمون شبیه سازی شده مطابق با بودجه بندی آزمون فردام میزدم (البته بعضی وقت ها اینکار رو چهارشنبه انجام میدادم)
> 
> 3_ازاونجایی که پشت کنکوری بودم وقت آزادم زیاد بود....هرروز رو 80 درصد طبق بودجه بندی آزمون هام میخوندم و 20 درصد رو طبق برنامه شخصی خودم.....همون 20 درصدهای هرروز باعث شد خوندن درسا رو زود تموم کنم....البته به هیچ عنوان لازم نیست درسا رو قبل از عید تموم کنیم....زودتر تموم کردن دروس میتونه باعث بشه بیشتر افراد به اهمال کاری و کم کاری کردن بیفتن
> 
> 4_یکی که آزمونای شبیه سازی شده ای بود که روزقبل از آزمون های دوهفته یکبار از خودم میگرفتم .....اواخرسال هم آزمونای ماز رو خریدم و اوناروهم توی دوران جمع بندی کارکردم


آزمونای شبیه سازی شده رو از کجا میاوردین؟ماز فقط زیستش یا همه دروسش؟سوالاش کیفیتش چطور بود؟بهترین آزمون چیه با توجه به کنکور امسال؟گاج یا گزینه دو یا قلمچی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> آزمونای شبیه سازی شده رو از کجا میاوردین؟
> ماز فقط زیستش یا همه دروسش؟
> سوالاش کیفیتش چطور بود؟
> بهترین آزمون چیه با توجه به کنکور امسال؟گاج یا گزینه دو یا قلمچی؟


*_آزمونای سال قبله گاج یا قلمچی.....آزمونای سال جاریه سایر موسساتی که شرکت نکرده بودم.....توی همین سایت kokur.in آزمونای قلمچی و گاج رو میتونید دانلود کنید...وقتی آزمونا رو بادرنظرگرفتن محدودیت های کنکور (مثل زمان پاسخگویی) از خودتون بگیرید بهش میگن شبیه سازی شده

_همه دروسش رو گرفتم ولی فقط از زیست و شیمی راضی بودم....بی نقص نبود ولی پاسخنامه های تشریحی خیلی خوبی برای مرور وجمع بندی داشت

_گاج توی برگذاری آزمونای غیرحضوری پارسال افتضاح عمل کرد ... توی برگذاری آزمونای غیرحضوری گزینه دو بهترین عملکرد رو داره مخصوصن با اون امکانات متوعی که دراختیار بچه ها قرار میده
بین گزینه دو و قلمچی یکی رو انتخاب کنید....برنامه بودجه بندی آزمونا رو دانلود کنید و خودتون ببیند بیشتر با گزینه دو راحت ترید یا قلمچی....آزمونای گاج روهم دانلود  وتوی خونه کارکنید
*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *_آزمونای سال قبله گاج یا قلمچی.....آزمونای سال جاریه سایر موسساتی که شرکت نکرده بودم.....توی همین سایت kokur.in آزمونای قلمچی و گاج رو میتونید دانلود کنید...وقتی آزمونا رو بادرنظرگرفتن محدودیت های کنکور (مثل زمان پاسخگویی) از خودتون بگیرید بهش میگن شبیه سازی شده
> 
> _همه دروسش رو گرفتم ولی فقط از زیست و شیمی راضی بودم....بی نقص نبود ولی پاسخنامه های تشریحی خیلی خوبی برای مرور وجمع بندی داشت
> 
> _گاج توی برگذاری آزمونای غیرحضوری پارسال افتضاح عمل کرد ... توی برگذاری آزمونای غیرحضوری گزینه دو بهترین عملکرد رو داره مخصوصن با اون امکانات متوعی که دراختیار بچه ها قرار میده
> بین گزینه دو و قلمچی یکی رو انتخاب کنید....برنامه بودجه بندی آزمونا رو دانلود کنید و خودتون ببیند بیشتر با گزینه دو راحت ترید یا قلمچی....آزمونای گاج روهم دانلود  وتوی خونه کارکنید
> *


مرسی خیلی زحمت کشیدین*_*

----------

